# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Trek Marlin 6 vai Kona Mahuna ekaksi maastopyöräksi?

## laretski

Trek Marlin 6 2022 vai Kona Mahuna 2022? Ensimmäinen maastopyörä olisi kiikarissa ja näiden kahden vaihtoehdon välillä tasapainottelen. Tarkoitus ois pyörä hommata ympärivuotiseen käyttöön muutaman km työmatkoille ja kuntoilumielessä maastoajeluun ja välillä myös asfaltillekin. Ei mitään monen kymmenen kilometrin lenkkejä ja kovia keskinopeuksia oo tarkoitus tavoitella.
Noissa ei kovin suuria eroja oo niin senpä vuoksi on valinnanvaikeus, hinnassa jonkin verran eroa mutta tarjouksia tässä kun oon bongannut niin löytyy tuo Kona about samanhintaisena ku Trek. 
Itsellä pituutta 190cm ja pyöräilytaustaa hybridillä ajelusta on mutta maastoon nyt houkuttelis lähteä, ja oishan maasturilla varmasti talvella miellyttävämpi ajaa ku kapearenkaisella hybridillä. Onko tietoa löytyykö Oulun suunnalta kivijalkamyymälää missä pääsis tuota Konaa testaamaan?

https://www.pyorasuvala.fi/xc-hardta...-marlin-6-2022
https://pyoravarikko.fi/products/kona-mahuna-2022

----------


## Benny

Noista kahdesta ehdottomasti Mahuna. Parempi keula (ilmajousella) ja 11 spd voimansiirto. Tuolla Marlinin keulalla ei tee yhtään mitään. 

Painossa, rungon laadussa noilla on tuskin juurikaan eroja.

----------


## nure

Kona ilman muuta jo tuon keulan vuoksi.

----------


## laretski

Oolsprait kiitti vinkeistä, pitäneepä lähtee kiertää paikalliset myymälät jos pääsis testaamaan Konaa jossain paikan päällä.

----------

